# Vale Maynard Solomon



## Guest (Oct 9, 2020)

Beethoven biographer and founder of a recording company, Solomon died on 28th September.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/08/arts/music/maynard-solomon-dead.html


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Damn, sad news. Rest in peace. I was just looking at picking up either his Beethoven or Mozart bio.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I think he went overboard on the "psycho-biography" stuff but his work was always fascinating. Although I know there are still detractors, I think the detective work behind his identification of Antonie Brentano as Beethoven's "Immortal Beloved" was majorly interesting.


----------

